# Injectable dianabol



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

I have some gensis inj dbol @ 100mg/ml. But as far as i can see theres no ester so how often do you jab? ive heard some say once a week and others say dbol needs to be split up 3x daily same as tabs, way to many jabs for me. So if anyone in the know could offer some advice id appreciate it.


----------



## miczelx (Jun 27, 2009)

Theory 2,3 jabs a day

But commons sense tells you that once a day will do


----------



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

100mg dbol a day? wont that put a lot of stress on the liver? hmmm could do with an enanthate dbol.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

am sure i read that is has a slighty longer half life than oral dbol and it can be injected every other day .

ill try and find out more on the subject for you ...


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

2/3 times a day.why when you can just put it down your neck.


----------



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

44carl44 said:


> 2/3 times a day.why when you can just put it down your neck.


I know, seems pointles eod jabs when i can just take the orals.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I think your liver is much more fussy about what it allows in to your blood ("first pass") than what is already there, so I dont think injected dianabol raises your liver enzymes as much as the tablets.

Oral dbol goes through your liver twice (once to get into your bloodstream, and some again when it deactivated / metabolised). I think.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

yakuza said:


> 100mg dbol a day? wont that put a lot of stress on the liver? hmmm could do with an enanthate dbol.


Why would it when it's injectible?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.t (Jan 15, 2011)

100mg/ml dbol, i dont think this would be the true dose, i have some 25mg/ml and its on the verge of crashing.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

WhySoSerious said:


> Why would it when it's injectible?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because it's usually just an oral suspension of dbol at those strengths and although it's not quite as hepatatoxic it will still raise liver enzynmes subsatantially at that dose.


----------



## miczelx (Jun 27, 2009)

Zorrin said:


> I think your liver is much more fussy about what it allows in to your blood ("first pass") than what is already there, so I dont think injected dianabol raises your liver enzymes as much as the tablets.
> 
> Oral dbol goes through your liver twice (once to get into your bloodstream, and some again when it deactivated / metabolised). I think.


Oral or injectable dbol has to go for first pass, stress on the liver is exactly the same,

injectable is a bit better for you stomach tho


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

miczelx said:


> Oral or injectable dbol has to go for first pass, stress on the liver is exactly the same,
> 
> injectable is a bit better for you stomach tho


Steroids that are given parenterally (IM) *do not* undergo 1st pass metabolism. (Foyes principal of medicinal chemistry).


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

44carl44 said:


> 2/3 times a day.why when you can just put it down your neck.





yakuza said:


> I know, seems pointles eod jabs when i can just take the orals.


There are alot less sides with injectable dbol. I ran 75mg with little in the way of sides compared to tablets.


----------



## miczelx (Jun 27, 2009)

mars1960 said:


> Steroids that are given parenterally (IM) *do not* undergo 1st pass metabolism. (Foyes principal of medicinal chemistry).


Mars you are wrong again (as usually)

Generally they dont ofcourse, the once with 17aa have to, otherwise they wont even start to work , simple mechanism.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

miczelx said:


> Mars you are wrong again (as usually)
> 
> Generally they dont ofcourse, the once with 17aa have to, otherwise they wont even start to work , simple mechanism.


No, you are wrong as usual.

If a steroid is injected it doesn't enter the GI tract first so it avoids 1st pass metabolism by the liver whether it's alkylated at the 17 postion or not, this is basic stuff ffs.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

humm handbags ere for sure

well I get acid reflux when I eat methyl tren and cheque drops together but when I stick them in me I don't so my real world evidence trumps your professor poo.


----------

